# can actionmining's system III be used for cat. converters?



## loco (Nov 6, 2007)

just courious if anyone knows if actionminings system III can be used for catalytic converters as I know they state thier system IV can be?


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 6, 2007)

Loco,
Yes it can, it is really for testing or small scale
recovery, but it is the same process in a five
gallon bucket. I don't think it is worth how much
they ask for it, as you can make your own easy
enough. Jim


----------



## loco (Nov 6, 2007)

then please can you either point me in the right direction or help me in finding out how? I am eager to give this a try, on any scale as long as it won't kill my pockets. An uncle of mine had me do some research on how catalytic converters could be processed and so far I have hit a wall. I am open to any advice/help. thanks

-Rich


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 6, 2007)

A member of the forum >>>> http://platinumills.com/5348.html


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 6, 2007)

Rich,
I had one set up with a stainless steel plate and a 
carbon rod and used CLS like the System III, but
no motor and paddle, I just stirred it manually.
You need a battery charger that won't kick on and
off because the metals will go back into solution
when the current stops. I planned on getting a Dayton
motor like they use in their setup and make a paddle.
You need to keep the solution about 100-110 degrees.
And you also need to roast the carbon off the converter
material before you start the leaching. Jim


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 7, 2007)

http://www.catmax.net/pricing.php


----------



## loco (Nov 7, 2007)

platinumills is nice, and is basicly like the system IV just cheaper. But at this point I don't have that kind of $$ to toss at it which is why I was asking about the system III idea.


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 7, 2007)

Build it yourself, you can use just one column
to build a test system. Size of the system is
up to the designer or builder. The closed type 
systems have to be alot easier than a bucket.
The bucket systems were designed for you to
test your ores or material and see if leaching
works for you before you get the bigger system.
I don't have the money for even the parts to
build my own, but a little at a time I am getting
the parts and by next spring for sure I will be
done with my setup.
Action Minings DVD is worth the $129, it should
get the creative mind churning. And they sell
the CLS you need anyway.
Jim


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 7, 2007)

loco said:


> platinumills is nice, and is basicly like the system IV just cheaper. But at this point I don't have that kind of $$ to toss at it which is why I was asking about the system III idea.



It was to give you an idea of the process. Like Jimdoc said, I would build it myself.

Thanks for that Barrick link Jimdoc. I'm still beating that drum.


----------



## loco (Nov 9, 2007)

where did you find a carbon rod? or what did you use? thanks.


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 10, 2007)

Try searching for "the graphite store"
They sell rods and plates.
Jim


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a 4' by 4' by 4' box of big and small graphite chunks.
But, what I find when using it is some of the carbon goes into the solution.
Now I may be using way too much current, but, if in say a collum leach type situation like for cats, and some carbon goes into solution, seems to me it will end up in the cat material and start recapturing values there.
Where you are trying to get them from in the first place.
Randy


----------



## loco (Nov 11, 2007)

not sure exactly what or to whom you were asking platdigger but I am trying to build my own version of the system III from action mining and it calls for a carbon rod (not sure what size or coarseness) for an anode and a stainless steel plate (not sure recomended size if trying to build it in a 55 gallon drum) for the cathode. 

speaking of the stainless there are 2 types I know of with stainless...magnetized and non-magnetized. which is recommended for this project? magnetized rusts and the other doesn't. I am assuming it is a lower grade stainless.


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 11, 2007)

I think 316SS would probably be best. It is slightly magnetic. The magnetic types you must be refering to would be 400 series Stainless.
And I don't think these would be good for this.
Randy


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 11, 2007)

I was thinking of experimenting some with this topic. 

304 stainless. I have a whole sheet. These are what most bathroom fixtures and restraunt equipment is made from. They are usually stamped on the back. The piece i have was from a new backsplash that was cut to go behind a sink in a school.


304: The basic alloy. Type 304 (18-8) is an austenitic steel possessing a minimum of 18% chromium and 8% nickel, combined with a maximum of 0.08% carbon. It is a nonmagnetic steel which cannot be hardened by heat treatment, but instead. must be cold worked to obtain higher tensile strengths. 
The 18% minimum chromium content provides corrosion and oxidation resistance. The alloy's metallurgical characteristics are established primarily by the nickel content (8% mm.), which also extends resistance to corrosion caused by reducing chemicals. Carbon, a necessity of mixed benefit, is held at a level (0.08% max.) that is satisfactory for most service applications. 
The stainless alloy resists most oxidizing acids and can withstand all ordinary rusting. HOWEVER, IT WILL TARNISH. It is immune to foodstuffs, sterilizing solutions, most of the organic chemicals and dyestuffs, and a wide variety of inorganic chemicals. Type 304, or one of its modifications, is the material specified more than 50% of the time whenever a stainless steel is used. 
Because of its ability to withstand the corrosive action of various acids found in fruits, meats, milk, and vegetables, Type 304 is used for sinks, tabletops, coffee urns, stoves, refrigerators, milk and cream dispensers, and steam tables. It is also used in numerous other utensils such as cooking appliances, pots, pans, and flatware. 
Type 304 is especially suited for all types of dairy equipment - milking machines, containers, homogenizers, sterilizers, and storage and hauling tanks, including piping, valves, milk trucks and railroad cars. This 18-8 alloy is equally serviceable in the brewing industry where it is used in pipelines, yeast pans, fermentation vats, storage and railway cars, etc. The citrus and fruit juice industry also uses Type 304 for all their handling, crushing, preparation, storage and hauling equipment. 
In those food processing applications such as in mills, bakeries, and slaughter and packing houses, all metal equipment exposed to animal and vegetable oils, fats, and acids is manufactured from Type 304. 
Type 304 is also used for the dye tanks, pipelines buckets, dippers, etc. that come in contact with the lormic, acetic, and other organic acids used in the dyeing industry. 
In the marine environment, because of it slightly higher strength and wear resistance than type 316 it is also used for nuts, bolts, screws, and other fasteners. It is also used for springs, cogs, and other components where both wear and corrosion resistance is needed.


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a 316ss plate I plan on using.
On the System III the carbon rod is
used, and a stainless steel plate, the
plate is what the metals are drawn to
so the carbon should not get in the mix
enough to cause problems, I guess it
wouldn't hurt to put a filter bag around
that to catch any loose carbon that may
fall off the rod.
I think 440 stainless is the most resistant.
I got a big plate of 316ss off Ebay, The 
carbon rod I got came with the "gold retriever"
off Ebay.
I was thinkin of trying graphite rods like these;
http://www.graphitestore.com/items_list.asp/action/prod/prd_id/70/cat_id/22
About 1 foot of 1" or 1+1/4" inch diameter is 
what the system III type setup should use should 
use. Jim


----------



## loco (Nov 11, 2007)

right but is that for use in a 5 gallon bucket system III or can the same size anode and cathode be used for a 50/55 gallon system III setup?


----------



## blueduck (Nov 12, 2007)

loco said:


> right but is that for use in a 5 gallon bucket system III or can the same size anode and cathode be used for a 50/55 gallon system III setup?



best to build the small unit first and scale it up from there.... you may find you need more surface area for a larger unit and you might find that the same components work for a five gallon and a 50 gallon capacity unit [though i doubt it, i have no data to prove otherwise either way]

What i have seen printed is that in solution for longert than 3 days and the precious metals tend to start seeking a place to light and set mostly from whence they were leached out of originally, so it is your best interest to remove as quick as feasible and still be within known parameters of what works..... to much to fast and you may find it expensive to recover from your first batch test. 

Ive backed off my once full throttle attitude to more of a go slower and build up and make it all work than a one shot make or break it attitude, and that has probably kept me from making the mistakes oterhs have made and washed out before they got to the end product from discouragement..... the folks who have helped me get set straight on this forum are worth their weight in any metal as mentors and fols who care enough to see others make go of it. I have not given up on plats from cats, but the processes i started with were not as complete as i thoght when i bought the information..... reading Hokes book has made it clear there are easiers ways to "skin a cat"

William
Central Idaho


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 13, 2007)

> Ive backed off my once full throttle attitude to more of a go slower and build up and make it all work than a one shot make or break it attitude, and that has probably kept me from making the mistakes oterhs have made and washed out before they got to the end product from discouragement.....



I know what you mean Blueduck.


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 13, 2007)

I've been trying to run him down lately to see how things are going with him. Come to think off it Gold Bug also. All i seem to get is a canned message. :lol: 

Oh well, That's probaly a good thing. :wink: 

Canned spam. It's as bad as getting the old press 1 for english. Press two to speak to an operator. Press 3 to click ..........................Huuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm. :arrow: :arrow: 

The Platinumill is $XXXX. A half down deposit is required in order to start processing your order. Your machine can be ready in 4-5 weeks after your initial deposit. 

The Platinumill is an electrolytic ion-exchange chemical leaching process. We did not invent this process. This same process has been used in the gold recovery industry for over 75 years. We just scaled it down and made it affordable. We also made it more specific for converter material, although this machine can be used in other metal recovery operations. 
The chemicals used are muriatic acid(hydrochloric),sulfuric acid is used in small amounts, and a powdered nitric acid substitute is used in small amounts also. These chemicals are easy to obtain. The main mixture is half water and half hydrochloric acid(muriatic). 
The machine is easy to operate. Once the chemicals and converter material is added, turn it on and let the machine do it's job. The machine is capable of doing up to 200 pounds of material in one batch. That is roughly 50 converters. One batch will take between 8-10 hours. 

There is no hazardous waste left over when done. The solution gets neutralized to pure water by simply adding sodium bicarbonate, which is easy to obtain also. The Platinumill extracts the PGMs(platinum,palladium,and rhodium) in an electrolytic chamber. The end product is a sludge type material. It is actually called leaching resins. The material will have to be sent to a refiner for further refining. You will usually get paid within 3-4 days, and get paid well. This is the absolutely best way to significantly increase your profits from your scrap converters. 
The Platinumill takes your converter material(honeycomb) and turns it into a more valuable, easier to transport product. After extracting the PGM's in the Platinumill, what you have is all three PGM's. This is the best possible way to maximise your profits with catalytic converters. With the Platinumilll we are eliminating all the middlemen. There is no other way to gain the most money from your converters. The testing has been done, and the results are in. On a converter to converter basis, no matter what grade, the profits increase. 

Let's say you have 1 ton of converter material. If you took that material to the refiner, they would charge you per pound, also charge refining fees, assay fees, treatment charges, brokering fees, inbound troy ounce weight fees, handling fees and other fees. Then about one month later you will finally get paid based on the PGM content of your converter material. You would also have to ship that one ton of material to the refinery, that alone can eat up your profits. 

Let's say you have one ton of converter material that you decided to run in the Platinumill. The Platinumill will take that ton of material and turn it into a smaller(handful) more valuable material that is very easy to transport anywhere and refiners will not charge you all those ridiculous fee's and charges. Your profits will increase dramatically. There is no other way available to get better profits from your converters 

The Platinumill runs on 110. Just plug it in. Turn it on and let the machine do it's job. Some pretreatment of the converter material is needed(decanning,roasting)
Feel free to email or call for any questions that you may have.
Thank you for your interest,
Robert

We are located in Toledo, Ohio. We are currently moving to a new shop here in toledo.
The machine comes with detailed instructions and tech support.
Standard maintenance applies with this machine, nothing special.
It will cost about $70 a batch in chemicals.
You should pull out al least 8-10 Troy ounces of PGM's per batch. I have pulled out as many as 19 ounces. Converter material has such a wide variety of PGM's , I cannot tell you wich cats to run. Run them all, the profits will increase no matter what. 
I can set up an appointment with you to visit us for a walk through. 
The resin is not pure, but that is fine, the refiners are very good at going after your PGM's
Recover the PGMs yourself!!!


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 13, 2007)

I have recently been reasearching this unique method of pgm recovery and deciding what equiptment I need to apply this method safely.
I welcome any comments or information anyone has about the use of this supercritical co2 in this method.


Here is a link to the info.
http://www.uro.uidaho.edu/default.aspx?pid=95343

here is a link to the patent 

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?u=%2Fnetahtml%2Fsrchnum.htm&Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&r=1&l=50&f=G&d=PALL&s1=7128840.PN.&OS=PN/7128840&RS=PN/7128840


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 13, 2007)

Interesting :?: :arrow: :idea: 

:shock:


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 13, 2007)

http://books.google.com/books?as_isbn=0849308194


http://tharsfc.com/index.php?page=othersys&subpage=extraction


----------



## loco (Dec 13, 2007)

anyone here know what type of agitator motor and spinal he's useing? I own the dvd's and manual and other than it being 12v and spinal being plastic and it being a motor not intended for continual use and is powered via a battery charger, I'm not sure.

can anyone who is more informed on the system pm me and answer a couple questions? it is greatly appreciated.

-Rich


----------

